
Ask HN: Does GitHub seem slow to anyone else lately? - cjstewart88
The entire site seems slower to me and my coworkers lately. Everything just takes longer, opening the tag filter, the user dropdown, diving into folders. I noticed the little 2px loading bar at the top is a new addition... wonder what else has changed.
======
matthewcford
[https://status.github.com/](https://status.github.com/)

> 06:42 GMT We're working to mitigate a DDoS attack affecting github.com
> performance

~~~
justinlicata
Yea, that is for today. The degradation in performance started over a week
ago.

~~~
claudiob
Yes super slow

